# Elliot Smith fans ?



## Sugarmoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there any elliot smith fans out there... ?? Just curious Would love to share this passion for elliot's musica..


----------



## bote (Feb 25, 2010)

fuck, are you kidding? I`m rocking nothing but a steak knife since I lost all knifeys a week ago and they have a rather flimsy flexible blade. Think how motivated you would have to be to punch straight through the sternum with one of those suckers and still your frustratedly beating artist`s heart. 
bad
ass

good music too, especially xo and either or


----------



## simpletoremember (Feb 25, 2010)

I listen to Elliot Smith from time to time... Not a huge fan, but I have to be in the mood for it... But yeah stabbing yourself 13 times in the chest with a steak knife... that's dedication


----------



## Sugarmoon (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope we aren't being scarastic here.. i'd be disappointed... But theres just something differnt about him that speaks well above others.. Yeah it could be dedication or sumthinnn else... Yeah i see your point on having to be in the mood for his musica, i sometimes get like that to but over all his lyrics were brillant


----------



## xmaggotx (Feb 27, 2010)

i like his shit. my girlfriend likes him a lot, and is more familiar than i am, but on the subject, do we all believe that he killed himself? i tend to think its not physically possible to stab yourself like that


----------



## simpletoremember (Feb 27, 2010)

Sugarmoon said:


> I hope we aren't being scarastic here.. i'd be disappointed... But theres just something differnt about him that speaks well above others.. Yeah it could be dedication or sumthinnn else... Yeah i see your point on having to be in the mood for his musica, i sometimes get like that to but over all his lyrics were brillant




No, I wasn't being sarcastic when i said i really do like his stuff. i find his lyrics brilliant as well. and some of the tunes. Actually I first heard 'Dirty Ol' Town' by Elliot Smith, which is kind of weird, being in high school an all was a huge Flogging Molly fan, but never even heard of the Pouges until after school. 

I was sort of being a smart ass about him stabbing himself thirteen times with a steak knife through the chest... that is what in fact I was calling dedication. 

They only time I really listen to his music is when I have time to sit, lay back, and it has to be a calming environment for me to listen. Which doesn't come to often, being that my life is at complete and utter chaos right now, but I still have a few of his old tapes laying around in a box somewhere.


----------



## Sugarmoon (Feb 28, 2010)

That's great... His music and his life was the dedication... And alot of us elliot smith fans kinda are skeptical about him stabbing himself ,, its been said that the girlfriend was with him the day he died.. So hmm.. who knows it's like kurt cobain's death for all i know that crazzy whorree could of did it whichhh seemss posssible... But yeah i hear you my life is pretty chaotic, but his music keeps me some what sane..


----------



## jairid (Mar 1, 2010)

elliot sucks my dick. the henry david thoreau quote is smooth tho. wake up slaves


----------



## Sugarmoon (Mar 5, 2010)

jairid your a kronic for even saying that,, LOL of thoreau is a GOD... and elliott smith doesnt suck your dick, im not even gunna ask about that one .. !!


----------

